# Surprisingly nice V60 in The Hague, NL



## kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

I was wandering through The Hague (Den Haag) today in the Netherlands, and needed lunch, when I happened across Hometown Coffee on one of the squares. Surprisingly, as well as the normal espresso-based drinks, the coffee list included chemex and V60 as "slow drinks". I ordered a V60, and was asked whether I wanted Kenyan or Peruvian beans. When I asked what the difference was, summarised as "the Kenyan is a little sweeter and the Peruvian slightly more bitter" (there was a language barrier there as well) I chose the Kenyan and it was very nice. Given I only wanted lunch (which itself was pretty good) I was overjoyed to get a thoroughly pleasant V60 as well!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Specialty coffee is on the rise in The Netherlands, most cities have a few choices but you need to know where to go or do your research first.

You did well wondering in and finding one!


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm off the the Netherlands next week. Near a small village called America. Horst is the nearest big town which is very nice.

Do you know if Hometown Coffee is a chain? I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

My Dutch isn't too good, but from what I can tell from their website, they only have the Hague shop.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I only know of 1 specialty coffee chain and that is 'coffee company'.

Everything else will be independents with 1 or 2 locations.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

kevin said:


> My Dutch isn't too good, but from what I can tell from their website, they only have the Hague shop.


Thanks. I had a quick look too and got that impression. We off to NL next week so I'll report back on anything that I find.


----------



## Mad Wally (Feb 24, 2016)

Careful you don't visit a "coffeeshop"


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Mad Wally said:


> Careful you don't visit a "coffeeshop"


A good pour over and a good spliff? Sign me up. Hopefully they would have lots of delicious baked goods in case I were to get a bit hungry


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I did read a review (I think it was on Sprudge) where a 'coffeeshop' actually was selling speciality coffee (from Bocca). My smoking days are long over but if anyone else checks it out report back!


----------

